# ***PHOTO of the MONTH 2018 WINNERS ARE HERE!***



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*The December Photo of the Month (4 votes) winner is...
*

*AnitaAnne
*









Theme of the contest was horses and Christmas/seasonal photos. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! January Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!

*The November Photo of the Month (3 votes) winner is...*

*Tazzie*








Theme of the contest was dressage. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! December Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!



*The October Photo of the Month (4 votes) winner is...*

*Knave*









Theme of the contest was working horses. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! November Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!



*The September Photo of the Month (3 votes) winner is...*

*LoriF*









Theme of the contest was pasture photos. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! October Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!



*The August Photo of the Month (7 votes) winner is...*

*Knave*










Theme of the contest was a childhood horse memory. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! August Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The July Photo of the Month 2018 (3 votes) winner is...*

*LoriF*










Theme of the contest was monochrome II. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! August Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The shared June Photo of the Month 2018 (2 votes) winners are...*

*Phantomhorse13*










*lostastirrup*










and

*RedDunPaint*










Theme of the contest was free but related to horses. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! July Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!



*The May Photo of the Month (4 votes) winner is...*

*LoriF*










Theme of the contest was is 'the cute foals'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! June Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The April Photo of the Month (4 votes) winner is...*

*Zipper13*










The theme for this month was bright colors. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! May Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The March Photo of the Month (4 votes) winner is...*

*kewpalace*










Theme of the contest was 'A sweet memory'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! April Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The February Photo of the Month 2018 (3 votes) winner is... *

*LoriF*










Theme of the contest was 'All time favorite horse photos'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! March Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!




*The shared January Photo of the Month 2018 (3 votes) winners are...*

*Tazzie *










and

*Kaifyre*










Theme of the contest was 'Horses and anything snow white in the photo'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! February Photo of the Month 2018 contest will be here soon!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: February Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: March Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: April Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: May Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: June Photo of the Month 2018 winners have been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: July Photo of the Month 2018 winners have been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: August Photo of the Month 2018 winners have been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: September Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: October Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: November Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: December Photo of the Month 2018 winner has been announced!


----------

